# Pick guard for my pfs?



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm having good luck with this pfs thing, but am thinking I might "up-armor" one or two with an easily-replaced matching shape of something like hickory veneer or 1/16" styrene: A slingshot pick guard. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Lug,

You lost me. Are you thinking of using this material to protect the forks of the PFS? Wouldn't hurt none I don't suppose. Double faced tape would hold them in place but also would not make it permanent.

Darren


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> Lug,
> 
> You lost me. Are you thinking of using this material to protect the forks of the PFS? Wouldn't hurt none I don't suppose. Double faced tape would hold them in place but also would not make it permanent.
> 
> Darren


Yep, that's exactly what I have in mind. Double-face tape is a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Willie Nelson's guitar doesn't have a pick guard (and it still works good).


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

yeah, but Willy was killed...he was playing on the road again...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i bet you can get a contact high being near willies guitar.

as for the pfs, you can just wrap more rubber around it after you put your ties on.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

What about full g10 scales, put on with the countersunk bolt attachment thingies(technical term) that knife makers use. Nearly indestructible, and when they do start to look a little beat up, easily replaceable.

...or epoxy, and let them get a little beat up, adds 'character'.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

For a pfs, if you choke up on your grip, just a little, your dings will guard your forks perfectly.... However if you are having shooting problems, my suggestion just redirected the threat 

Lgd


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

That's so nice...


----------

